# Clavier mécanique



## websylvain (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je fais pas mal de dev, et je n'aime pas les claviers Apple. Je cherche donc un bon clavier mécanique et en AZERTY. 
Je n'ai rien trouvé dans ce forum, et sur google, rien de super génial, que du compromis.

Plan A : Trouver un bon clavier mécanique Mac
Plan B : Prendre un bon clavier mécanique PC , mais avec une gestion intelligente des touches CMD / CTRL / ALT

Un retour d'expérience pour m'aider dans mon choix ?

PS pour les gentils troll : Je ne voudrais pas que le post s'oriente vers : bouuh le mécanique, bouuuh le AZERTY ou bien le fait que les claviers apple sont très bien 

Merci à vous tous pour votre aide


----------



## Rémi M (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

Si je ne me trompe pas, les claviers mécaniques sont les claviers avec les touches qui ressortent fortement ? 

Juste une question, l'ancien clavier apple, était mécanique, cela ne t'intéresserait pas ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Décembre 2010)

Les claviers mécaniques SteelSeries ont bonne réputation chez les gamers, bien qu'ils aient su rester sobres :

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00082835.html
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00109014.html

Surtout pour le fun et la culture, la Bible et les Prophètes du clavier mécanique (QWERTY, mais certains peuvent avoir été produits en AZERTY, alors sait-on jamais...) : 
http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html

Pour la nostalgie : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/169191/l-apple-extended-keyboard-ii-va-avoir-20-ans
On en trouve encore et certains en font même cadeau : http://www.leboncoin.fr/informatique/162325210.htm?ca=12_s

À connaître également (si l'on peut reconfigurer un bon clavier QWERTY) : http://elitekeyboards.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir

Je suis d'accord avec Rémi M. À mon avis, il n'y a pas mieux que les anciens claviers Apple blancs. On en trouve encore d'occasion.







Les nouveaux claviers "alu" (étendus ou réduits) sont ergonomiquement tellement décevants que j'ai gardé mon vieux clavier sur mon nouveau Mac.


Quant aux claviers de PC, les problèmes ne viennent pas vraiment des touches Cmd, Ctrl et Alt du Mac (qui trouvent en fait leur équivalent), mais plutôt de l'absence des touches spéciales (telles l'éjection et les contrôles audio) et de la présence d'un marquage de caractères qui ne correspond pas à ce qui est proposé chez Apple.

Pour avoir utilisé ce type de claviers sur Mac durant un temps, je ne saurais trop le déconseiller, à moins de ne pouvoir faire autrement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec Rémi M. À mon avis, il n'y a pas mieux que les anciens claviers Apple blancs. On en trouve encore d'occasion.
> 
> ...



Ça, c'est le clavier que j'utilise (encore, mais pour combien de temps ? ), et je peux dire qu'il vieillit plutôt mal, avec l'âge, les axes des touches prennent du jeu, et ont tendance à se bloquer en se mettant en travers dans leurs guides, tant qu'à chercher un ancien clavier Apple, celui-ci (en noir ou en blanc) était de bien meilleure qualité, malgré le défaut du blanc qui jaunit avec l'âge, mais sur le plan fonctionnel, il reste bien plus efficace dans la durée (et je pense que le blanc jaune clair qui me reste dans un coin va bientôt le remplacer ) :

En blanc :



En noir :


----------



## subsole (30 Décembre 2010)

Pfffff, un vrai clavier mécanique c'est ça ^^ :









[YOUTUBE]EozwYbMTtS0[/YOUTUBE]


En savoir plus sur la réalisation  ====> http://www.instructables.com/id/USB-Typewriter/step2/Assemble-Materials/

Je sors.


----------



## websylvain (1 Janvier 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> Les claviers mécaniques SteelSeries ont bonne réputation chez les gamers, bien qu'ils aient su rester sobres :
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00082835.html
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00109014.html
> http://elitekeyboards.com/index.php?lang=en



Le problème, c'est que la touche spécial steelseries ne peut pas être affecté à la touche ALT, ce qui pour moi les élimine.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h14 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je suis d'accord avec Rémi M. À mon avis, il n'y a pas mieux que les anciens claviers Apple blancs. On en trouve encore d'occasion.
> 
> ...



Merci à Rémi et toi. Oui j'en possède un mais la disposition des touches est pas super génial, mais ca va. C'est surtout que celui que j'ai est avec des piles, et que c'est l'horreur.

Personnellement, la touche d'éjection, je ne m'en sers jamais, je le fait bien le finder. Et les touches de ctrl du son, ben ce n'est pas très gênant.
Je préfère me rabattre sur un très bon mécanique PC du moment que CMD ALT CTRL sont opérationnel au bon endroit.

Pas de modèle à conseiller hormis les stellseries qui ne possède pas de touche ALT opérationnel ? (la touche windows est désactivée et non opérationnel sur mac)

Merci à tous pour vos interventions, et bonne année !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Janvier 2011)

Il doit être possible de trouver un  IBM Model M 1391402 (French AZERTY) sur eBay. J'ignore ce qu'il en est de la réaffectation possible des touches. Même remarque pour le *Cherry G80-3000*, qui a le bon goût d'être plus facile à trouver.


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ça, c'est le clavier que j'utilise (encore, mais pour combien de temps ? ), et je peux dire qu'il vieillit plutôt mal, avec l'âge, les axes des touches prennent du jeu, et ont tendance à se bloquer en se mettant en travers dans leurs guides, tant qu'à chercher un ancien clavier Apple, celui-ci (en noir ou en blanc) était de bien meilleure qualité, malgré le défaut du blanc qui jaunit avec l'âge, mais sur le plan fonctionnel, il reste bien plus efficace dans la durée (et je pense que le blanc jaune clair qui me reste dans un coin va bientôt le remplacer ) :
> 
> En blanc :
> 
> ...



le fameux : Apple Pro Keyboard !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2011)

macinside a dit:


> le fameux : Apple Pro Keyboard !



Maintenant que tu me dis ça, je retourne le mien (l'autre, celui dont les touches coincent) pour m'apercevoir qu'effectivement, il n'est pas "pro", mais simplement "Apple Keyboard"  Ça doit être pour ça que les touches coincent


----------



## macinside (1 Janvier 2011)

certains blancs sont marqué "pro keyboard", essentiellement les premiers


----------

